# Richtiges Substrat



## anz111 (2. Juli 2016)

Hallo Leute!

Bei der Errichtung meines Schwimmteiches habe ich damals hauptsächlich Kies als Pflanzsubstrat eingebracht. Das führte dazu, dass das Pflanzwachstum sehr schleppend verläuft. Jetzt im vierten Jahr wird es zwar besser, aber immer noch eher unbefriedigend.

Bei Neubepflanzungen verwende ich jetzt des Öfteren Pflanzkörbe um ein der jeweiligen Pflanze entsprechendes Substrat zusammenstellen zu können.

Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr damit?

LG Oliver


----------



## Ida17 (4. Juli 2016)

Hi Oliver!

Meine Pflanzen stehen ebenfalls in Körben (können aber und tun sie auch beliebig rauswandern) und die gehen ab wie Schmidts Katze! Probier es aus, die Körbe gibt es ja in vielen verschiedenen Größen und Formen wo sich prima auch mehrere Pflanzen zusammen setzen lassen


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Aug. 2016)

Ich pflanze meine Pflanzen in Mörtelwannen...die Eckigen.

Unten in der Wanne  Lehmboden, so 10 cm da drüber dann feinen Kies / Sand so 10-20 cm.
In den Kies_Sand 0-6mm oder 4-6 mm werden dann die Pflanzen gesetzt.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Oliver,
ich habe bei mir im Teich (nach den Erfahrungen mit Kies - noch habe ich viel davon drin) sogar Muttererde verwendet, und wie im "normalen" Beet keine Körbe mehr verwendet. Ein Abdecken mit Lehm ist sehr hilfreich. Sogar im Aquarium bin ich damit gut gefahren. Ich teile Deine Erfahrung, dass ohne "Substrat" das Pflanzenwachstum bei einigen Arten gar nicht gut ist. Pflanzenkörbe behindern einige Arten im Wachstum (__ Schwanenblume, Pfeilkräuter, __ Froschbiss etc), wie ich leidvoll feststellen durfte. Anders herum helfen diese Körbe nicht, das Pflanzenwachstum in Grenzen zu halten (einige Simsen, und andere __ Binsen).


----------



## jerutki (7. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Oliver,

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere haben wir Zeitgleich unsere Schwimmteiche fertiggestellt.
Ich wollte damals auch erst Kies nehmen und habe mich dann doch auf ganz normalen Sand von meinem eigenen Grundstück entschieden.
Ich wohne in Masuren und dachte mir was tausendfach in der Natur funktioniert muß doch auch bei mir funktionieren.
In diesem Jahr ist mein Teich schon komplett voll gewesen, so das ich schon einige Schubkarren entsorgt habe, damit einige Sorten nicht unterdrückt werden und verschwinden.
Auch habe ich den großen __ Rohrkolben im Teich gehabt, den ich nie gepflanzt habe, total entfernt (bin gespannt wo er nächstes Jahr wächst).
Wenn jemand auf rasches und üppiges Wachstum Wert legt, kann ich Sand empfehlen.
Wünsche Dir weiterhin gutes gelingen für Deine schöne Anlage.

Gruß Carsten


----------



## anz111 (7. Okt. 2016)

Wow! Tolles Wachstum. Schaut ja super aus!!!

Liebe Grüße Oliver


----------



## Lion (7. Okt. 2016)

hallo Oliver,
ich denke, dass Deine Pflanzen länger brauchen aber wenn diese kaum Nahrung aus Sand, Kies oder Substrat bekommen sind
diese auf evtl. Schadstoffe / Nährstoffe von Deinem Wasser angewiesen und reinigen somit entsprechend besser Deinen Teich.
Du wirst sehen, die werden nach 4 - 5 Jahre loslegen und Du wärst froh, wenn die ein wenig langsamer wachsen würden.
 und hoffentlich bekommst Du schönes Wetter,
dann haben auch wir schönes Wetter.
VG. Leon


----------



## Lion (7. Okt. 2016)

hast Du evtl. mal ein aktuelles Foto ?


----------



## Rhabanus (10. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Oliver,
bin vor einigen Tagen mit der Erstbepflanzung fertig geworden.
Habe alle Pflanzen in Körbe/Mörteleimer gesetzt und habe Kies 16/32 als Substrat. Da ich einige Pflanzen aus bestehenden Teichen bekommen habe, habe ich oft den Wurzelballen nur grob gereingt, d.h. das vorhandene Substrat (Erde/Lehm/Wurzelgeflecht) drangelassen.
Ich bin gespannt, wie sich´s entwickeln wird ....

@jerutki : Carsten, dein Teich inkl. Beplanzung sieht hammer-cool aus!!! Was sind das hauptsächlich für Wasserpflanzen?

LG Michael


----------



## jerutki (10. Okt. 2016)

@Rhabanus

Hallo Michael,

auf den Bildern siehst Du vorallem schmallblättriger __ Rohrkolben, Wasserschwaden, __ Kalmus, Morgensternsegge und auch den großen Rohrkolben (1.Bild rechts).
Der ist plötzlich letztes Jahr dagewesen und hat sich mächtig ausgebreitet. Habe ihn vor drei Wochen entfernt und wenn er an nächstes Jahr wieder kommt entferne ich ihn gleich beim wachsen.
Schau Dir mal mein Schwimmteichbericht https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-selber-bauen.38135/ an, dort steht auf Seite drei die gesamte Liste der Pflanzen die ich eingepflanzt habe.

LG Carsten


----------



## anz111 (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hole das Thema noch mal nach oben um da weiter zu diskutieren.
Jedes Jahr versuche ich ein paar Sachen im ST zu optimieren, was ja auch viel Spaß macht. Wir sind jetzt im 5. Jahr. Aufgrund der Kälte ist das Wasser derzeit wieder mal glasklar und Algen kenn ich eigentlich gar nicht. Letztes Jahr hatte ich sehr viel auftreibenden Schmodder im ST, was mich sehr beschäftigte und mich dazu brachte, wieder ein kleines __ Filtersystem zu installieren bzw. bin ich noch dabei.
Leider weiß ich noch nicht die Ursachen, warum ich gerade im letzten Jahr so viel Schmutz im Teich hatte. Ich denke, das schlechte Wetter spielte dabei auch eine große Rolle.

Obwohl es sehr unterschiedlich bewertet wird, halte nach derzeitigem Wissens- und Erfahrungsstand Kies im Schwimmteich für einen Baufehler. Ich habe im letzten Jahr begonnen, die Pflanzen in Pflanzkörben zu setzen um ein besseres Wachstum zu gewährleisten. Das hat sich auch ganz gut entwickelt.

In den nächsten Jahren plane ich dann eine große Reinigung, wobei ich den kompletten ST mal auslassen werde. Dabei überlege ich, ob ich den Kies nicht gleich mit aus dem Teich entferne.

Deswegen mal folgende Fragen:

Was haltet ihr davon?
Was für Alternativen gibt's dazu (zur Totalentfernung)? - dabei denke ich, könnte man Stellen mit Sand überschütten...usw.

Bin für alles offen!

LG Oliver


----------



## Rhabanus (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe jedenfalls auch Kies als Substrat, siehe hier und hier.
Darunter liegt aber auch eine Drainageleitung. Kies agiert bei mir noch als zusätzlicher Bio-Filter. Theoretisch lässt dieser stetige Wasserfluss durch den Kies ihn auch nicht versotten.
In den Bildern kannst du auch meine Pflanzkörbe sehen. Teils originale Körbe, teils abgeschnittene Böden von Mörteleimern, sehr günstig im Baumarkt zu bekommen.
Ein langsames Pflanzenwachstum ist eher ein Vorteil, denke ich.
Wenn du Sand reinschüttest, würde ich befürchten, dass a) damit viel Nährstoffe reinkommen (wenn du ihn nicht perfekt auswäschst) und b) dass sich Gammelecken darunter mit Faulschlamm über die Zeit bilden.
Wie auch immer, ich habe gerade mal 1/2 Jahr Teicherfahrung....

Bis denne
Michael


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

anz111 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> halte nach derzeitigem Wissens- und Erfahrungsstand Kies im Schwimmteich für einen Baufehler.
> 
> LG Oliver



Bin ganz Deiner Meinung. Hatte diesbezüglich auch mal mit Naturagart- Norbert Jorek tel....
Zu der Technik und Filterabfolge bei NG bin ich ja etwas kontrovers- aber bei einigen Dingen haben sie Recht!

Bei Kies setzt sich eben in den  Zwischenräumen Mulm und Schlamm ab...Pflanzen haben kaum etwas zum Futtern über die Wurzeln im groben Kiesbett.
Wenn man sich mal "natürliche" Gewässer ansieht:
die mit groben Kies und Geröll sind meist Gebirgsbäche, Gebirgsseen, Gletscherseen..da wächst auch kaum was im "Kiesbett".

Leicht lehmhaltiger Sand ist da ggf. besser. Kaum offene Zwischenräume- Mulm bleibt oberflächlich liegen.

Wenn Pflanzen im Wasser vor sich hinkümmern, dann ist das Pflanzsubstrat und der Teich eben nährstoffarm!
Und vermutlich kaum Algen im Wasser.

Mit Humuserde oder Dünger bringt man wieder Nährstoffe ein, die nicht nur den Pflanzen zu Gute kommen, sondern auch  den Algen im Wasser.

Alle __ Binsen, __ Seggen, __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf  sind stark invasiv und haben teilweise starke Wurzeln, die durch PVC oder EPDM Folie durchgehen.

__ Wasserschraube würd ich nicht mehr im Filterteich setzen. Hat sich voriges Jahr stark ausgebreitet und ist dann über den Winter total Matsch geworden..zersetzt sich und düngt jetzt das Wasser schön...

Im Wasser Pflanzen setzen, die mit nährstoffarmen Böden zurecht kommen, für andere kann man einen vom Teichwasser getrennten Ufergraben mit nährstoffreicher Erde anlegen.
-------
Ein Unding, wenn "Teichbaufirmen" ungefiltertes Wasser in tonnenweisen Kiesschüttungen reinpumpen. Irgendwann ist der Kies gesättigt...und dann fängt der Spaß richtig an.

Wer einen aktive Biofläche für Besiedlung von Bakterien (Stickstoffumbau) bei Fischbesatz benötigt- dafür gibt es leicht zu reinigende __ Hel-X Varianten in einer Biokammer...


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Alle __ Binsen, __ Seggen, __ Rohrkolben, __ Schilf sind stark invasiv und haben teilweise starke Wurzeln, die durch PVC oder EPDM Folie durchgehen.



 dann doch lieber nur Algen, da sind die Wurzeln ned so spitz

__ Schilfrohr & Rohrkolben können Probleme mit der Folie bereiten, aber die anderen genannten  
==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/folie-und-schilf.1434/

hast mal ein paar Bilder/Berichte zu diesen anderen "Folienkaputtmachwurzelpflanzen"


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

Bilder.. mal gesehen. von koiroli in einem Nachbarforum.
Er hatte da einen Pflanzenfilter mit __ Schilf und PVC Folie- komplett durchwachsen..
vielleicht auch hier irgendwo
https://www.youtube.com/user/koiroli/Videos

da




_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_KD-Vhv1HE_


----------



## anz111 (24. Apr. 2017)

Ja __ Schilf ist ein bekanntes Problem. Hat zwar beste Reinigungseigenschaften, deswegen wird es auch in Pflanzenfiltern bei der Trinkwasseraufbereitung verwendet, nützt aber jede Schwäche der Folie gnadenlos aus. __ Rohrkolben sind kein Problem!

Das mit der Verschmutzung des Kieses und den gar so argen Auswirkungen kann ich nicht bestätigen. In unserer Gegend werden die meisten Schwimmteiche mit Kies gebaut. Der Grund ist sehr einfach, da lehmhaltiger Sand hier im Gebirge einfach nicht zu kriegen ist.

Wie genau die Wechselwirkungen da sind, ist mir schleierhaft und wird auch in jeglicher Literatur (bis natürlich auf NG) völlig kontroversell abgehandelt.
Die oa. Bauweise vom Michael funktioniert in der Praxis ja auch ganz gut, solange du einen 24/7 Filterbetrieb hast.
Meine Teichpflanzen weisen alles Merkmale von Kümmerwuchs auf, zumindest die Röhricht Pflanzen. Andere breiten sich wieder sehr gut aus.
Na mal sehen.

LG Oliver


----------



## dizzzi (24. Apr. 2017)

Hier mal eine kleine Frage an die jahrelang-Teich-Besitzer.
Ist einer hier im Forum, dem __ Schilf schon mal die Folie durchbohrt hat?
Wenn ja, würde mich die Folie interessieren.
Weil ich habe EPDM und __ Rohrkolben.
Und der große Rohrkolben hat binnen eines Jahres ein Textilpflanztasche seitlich durchstoßen. Deshalb habe ich den großen Rohrkolben mal aus der Tasche rausgenommen. Vielleicht ein Fehler. Wenn ja kann ich es noch korrigiert, da erst 3-4 Wochen her.

Lg
Udo


----------



## ThorstenC (24. Apr. 2017)

Die einzige wurzelfeste Teichfolie ist PEHD.
Wird auch als Wurzelsperre bei Bambus eingesetzt.

Alle anderen Folien sind mögliche Opfer...oder man schützt diese Folien durch Vließ oder Beton.

__ Rohrkolben hatte ich im Ufergraben..habe 2 Jahre "gekämpft" das Zeugs wieder loszuwerden.


----------



## mitch (24. Apr. 2017)

dizzzi schrieb:


> große __ Rohrkolben


damit hatte ich auch noch keine Probleme (seit 8 jahren im teich)

anstelle von __ Schilfrohr habe ich https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rohrglanzgras


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Apr. 2017)

Hi Udo,

bei mir selbst hat __ Schilf noch net die Folie durchstoßen, aber ein Kumpel hat mir mal Fotos von ner Teichanlage gezeigt die sein Arbeitgeber erneuern sollte. Da wuchs das Schilf schon m-weit neben dem ehemaligen "Bombenkrater mit Kiesufer". Die ehemalige 0,5 mm PVC-Folie sah aus wien Schweizer Käse.

EPDM bekommt Typha latifolia eigentlich net durch da sie ja auch ganz schön dehnbar ist - Schilf kommt aber selbst da auch irgendwann/irgendwo durch. 
So ne Textiltasche (ist ja ein Gewebegitter) dehnt sich bei Druck durch die Rhizome ja net (viele Fasern weichen im Wasser ja auch auf) und hat im allgemeinen steile Seitenwände wo die Rhizome net so einfach hochrutschen können. Daher reißen sie bei steigendem Rhizomdruck im Innenraum irgendwo auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Servus Oliver

Ich habe gute Erfahrung sowohl im kleinen Pflanzenteich, wie auch im großen Teich mit ungewaschenen Betonsand 0-16mm Körnung gemacht. 
Die Pflanzen wuchern im kleinen Teich bei mir. Im großen, erst seit 2 Jahren bepflanzt, kann ich kräftige fortschritte heuer entdecken. Leider hat der vorwochige Wintereinbruch einiges abgefroren, aber wenn das nach kommt ... ich bin sehr zufrieden.
Die Algen bleiben bei diesem Substrat an der Oberfläche und dringen nicht ein. Man könnte es wegsaugen, was ich aber wegen der Nährstoffe für die Pflanzen nicht mache.
Mich stört das leicht braune Geschwebe nicht.










LG
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (24. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Helmut!

Wir haben das schon mal diskutiert. Würdest du einfach Sand draufschütten?

LG Oliver


----------



## Digicat (24. Apr. 2017)

Nein ... das könnte ein Grab für viele Insekten sein ...

Ich würde es komplett austauschen. Muß ja nicht alles auf einmal sein. Meter um Meter der Randbepflanzung

Wasserspiegel absenken und händisch den Schotter herausklauben. Eventuell mit einer Gummi-Gipspfanne als "Schaufel".

LG
Helmut


----------



## anz111 (24. Apr. 2017)

Ok.
Na ich werde mal die weitere Entwicklung abwarten. Raushauen kann ich das Zeug ja immer noch. Zuschütten fällt dann weg.

LG


----------



## dizzzi (24. Apr. 2017)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> EPDM bekommt Typha latifolia eigentlich net durch da sie ja auch ganz schön dehnbar ist - __ Schilf kommt aber selbst da auch irgendwann/irgendwo durch...


 Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut . Ich habe die Typha angustifolia und Typha Minima im Teich...

Wie sieht es mit den beiden Genossen aus?

Lg

Udo


----------

